
There are still game releases for the Amiga 500 - doener
http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=66078
======
richardjdare
If I had time for a project of no consequence I would write an Amiga game in
68000 assembly, just to say I finally did it. I loved the Amiga as a teenager,
but I couldn't afford all the books and development tools I needed. I had a
frustrating time trying to piece together everything from magazines,
coverdisks and half-baked public domain tools and consequently didn't make
much progress as a programmer.

I always had a feeling of unfinished business about it, that if things had
been different I could have started a game development career in the 90's
rather than trying to make a name as an indie dev today.

I sometimes mess around in 68000 or in Blitz Basic on an emulator and it
always strikes me how different it feels to code on an Amiga and how things
have changed. When I'm coding on the Amiga, I can _focus_. Everything I need
to know is in a few books that are ready to hand.

And because I can talk to the hardware directly in such an elegant language as
68000, I feel like I am engaging with the machine in a much more solid,
craftsmanlike sense than when I'm coding at my day job, teetering at the top
of a great tangled pile of platform layers that I must negotiate like a
harassed digital bureaucrat.

It makes me think of how I thought computers would progress back then. As a
teen I thought the computers of the future would be more _profound_ , rather
than merely more complex, as they are today. That they'd still be
comprehensible to a single person but require more from them, like an expert
martial artist or meditator or something.

That's the Amiga for you. It's the dreamer's computer:)

~~~
peterashford
I almost feel a tear coming to my eye =) I miss the Amiga - the community was
amazing.

~~~
foobarian
I had an Atari ST growing up, and there was the friendly bickering with
buddies who had Amigas. Then one of them showed me Deluxe Paint in HAM mode,
and I walked away in silent awe.

------
Mithaldu
Not only on pouet: [http://aminet.net/recent](http://aminet.net/recent)

------
paublyrne
My childhood love.

I wish I still had my old Amiga 600, although in truth I wouldn't have the
patience to change disks while going from one scene to another. Beneath a
Steel Sky had an outrageous number of disks.

~~~
thaumasiotes
You can still play BASS - it's released as freeware and ScummVM plays it.
[http://www.scummvm.org/games](http://www.scummvm.org/games)

The news for other old Amiga games is probably less good. :/

~~~
doener
You can always use FS-UAE/WinUAE

[http://fs-uae.net](http://fs-uae.net)
[http://www.winuae.net](http://www.winuae.net)

You have to get a kickstart rom ... somewhere.

And then you can google for the game you like + abandonware and download the
ADF files.

~~~
fractallyte
I recommend getting your ROMs from Cloanto's Amiga Forever.

Cloanto is one of the oldest Amiga companies; for many years, Michael
Battilana has been the Amiga's most energetic curator. He's met the
luminaries, collected histories, and presented them in a classy, polished
package.

